# Claim currency exchange differential



## ireflect (Jun 28, 2009)

In my non-registered and RRSP Questrade accounts, I routinely have to convert between CAD and USD. I know that Questrade charges a premium for doing this conversion by giving me an exchange rate that is slightly less in my favour than, say, the exchange rate listed on the bank of canada website.

Can I claim this difference as a carrying cost on Line 221 of my tax return? If so, how do I go about calculating it?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I sure as heck hope not. It might conceivably be part of your transaction fees for calculating capital gains & losses. But really, you are taxed on what it costs you in Canadian dollars to make purchases and what you receive in Canadian dollars when you sell. Any "premium" you are paying in exchange should be immaterial.


----------

